# Grapes/Walnuts/Cheese/TNT



## kadesma (May 1, 2012)

These are a must during the warm summer months. You will need 1lb. of seedless red grapes, about 6 oz. of Roquefort or any blue cheese, 1/2 to 1/4 cup heavy cream and 1 cup toasted finely chopped walnuts. Wash and dry the grapes put the cheese and cream in the f/p and pulse il smooth. Put the mix in a med sized bowl the walnuts in another. add grapes 3-4 at a time to the cheese roll the grapes around til coated and then transfer carefully to the bowl of nuts. Shake the bowl of nuts to roll the grapes around in the walnuts til well coated. set on apaper lined cookie sheet refrigerate at least 2 hours arrange on  serving platter garnish with fresh grape leaves nice serve as a dessert with   cold sparkling wine or a tawny port.
kades


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 2, 2012)

Good Morning Kadesma,

Now we are on the same wavelength ! My fave ingredients, GRAPES and the philosophy, " Volla La Campagna " ( return to the countryside where grapes and food products are grown ) and CHEESE ... and Walnuts or Pistachios ... 

Do you have a photo of this dessert for " the Port " ?  

I had one of the best Ports ever, in Sardinia ... They are becoming producers too ... Though of course, I like Portugese Port too ...

Thanks for posting, and I have copied this down in the notebk to make sure I understand all --- and to visualisations. I think I would use Gorgonzola ! The Vet loves Gorgonzola. 

Margi.


----------



## Soma (May 2, 2012)

Oh I envy you living in California, and Italy and Spain....where you can get fresh fruit more often then just late summer, as we do here. AND we have to import most of it.

We have been eating frozen and canned fruits for months now, and I'm salivating for a fresh fruit salad.

ENJOY!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 2, 2012)

@ Soma,

I do not live in California ( Kadesma does ). I live in Madrid Capital, Spain for professional purposes and we have a Condo in Puglia, Italia, our love. 

I had lived in San Francisco for 10 years, however, many years ago.

Fresh fruit and veggies as well as fish are so vital ... I love the Mediterranean for this reason. If it is not at the Central Market, it is NOT in season, thus, choose something else. Grapes are Mediterranean ! ha ha 
Kind regards. Margi.


----------



## kadesma (May 2, 2012)

Margi,
 I don't take pictures my daughter might if I can get her to sit still for me long enought to ask her I'll try and see what I can do.
kades


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 3, 2012)

@ Kadesma.

Re-read your recipe earlier this morning ... Got your instructions on how to dredge the grapes and prepare the Gorgonzola with the cream and then, dip into the crushed walnuts --- Yum ! 

Lovely dessert, as in Mediterranean, we do eat fruit and cheese for dessert.

Thanks for posting this. I am trying this evening with a glass of Prosecco white sparkling Italian wine.  This is a perfect pair ! and Cava is also lovely. 

Margi.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (May 3, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Lovely dessert, as in Mediterranean, we do eat fruit and cheese for dessert.



Yes! And we have and old saying in Italy:

_Al contadino non far sapere
quant'è buono il formaggio con le pere_

Do not say to the peasant
how good is cheese with pears


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 3, 2012)

*@ Luca: Perhaps you are correct about the triology*

  Buonasera Luca,

The old Mediterranean Shepherds´ Triology is: " GOOD WINE, CHEESE & WARM CRUSTY HOME MADE BREAD " ...

So you have a point !  Though the French, serve Bread, Cheese, Wine and Fruit together !!  

Neighbors with a whole different view !!

Have a nice evening. 

 Margi.


----------



## Bacardi1 (May 6, 2012)

Oh goodness, this is a real "blast from the past" Kades!!!

I remember this recipe from one of Martha Stewart's very first books before she became a diva.  I made them to serve at a New Year's Eve party & what a hit they were!!  Thanks for reminding me how good they were.  Will have to make a platter of them soon.


----------



## kadesma (May 6, 2012)

Bacardi1 said:


> Oh goodness, this is a real "blast from the past" Kades!!!
> 
> I remember this recipe from one of Martha Stewart's very first books before she became a diva.  I made them to serve at a New Year's Eve party & what a hit they were!!  Thanks for reminding me how good they were.  Will have to make a platter of them soon.



I'm glad I jogged your memory. Don't know where I got the recipe. Not from MS sorry to say. I do have several old books of her's will have to dig them out and take a look. I use to wonder at the beautiful way she decorated her dishes and things and use to try to do the same. Those decorating ideas have never left me.
kades


----------



## Bacardi1 (May 7, 2012)

It was definitely one of her early ones - I'll have to check too.  I'm thinking it could have been her old original "Entertaining", or maybe the equally old "Martha Stewart's Christmas".

Hubby bought me her new revised "Martha Stewart Entertaining", & what a pretentious tome it is - lol!  I found it extremely amusing to compare it to the original - how far (or low?) dear Martha has come!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 7, 2012)

*Thank you Kadesma - Absolutely Stunner Grapes*

 Good Afternoon Kadesma,

Just a short note to say many thanks for the lovely recipe of grapes, bluecheese & walnuts.

I made a total of 24. Twelve were made with white Moscatel semi sweet grapes with Gorgonzola and walnuts ... 

Then the other 12, I prepared with Tempranillo Red grapes with Bavarian Blue ( Princess Fiona recommended this blue cheese variety to me which resembles a Camembert however, a blue vein at room temperature also working wonderfully ) and walnuts ...

Both were absolutely stunning yet with a different profile ... I served them with home made Grossini Bread Sticks ... and of course, we shared a lovely Sparkling Wine which is very light and paired perfectly.

Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## kadesma (May 7, 2012)

Bacardi1 said:


> It was definitely one of her early ones - I'll have to check too.  I'm thinking it could have been her old original "Entertaining", or maybe the equally old "Martha Stewart's Christmas".
> 
> Hubby bought me her new revised "Martha Stewart Entertaining", & what a pretentious tome it is - lol!  I found it extremely amusing to compare it to the original - how far (or low?) dear Martha has come!


I'll have to see that one.
kades


----------



## Dawgluver (May 7, 2012)

Ma, Costco's cookbook had a similar recipe, with goat cheese.  I gave a copy of the book to a friend, and she made the grapes for a corporate party.  They were a huge hit!  Yum!

Gonna definitely try the blue cheese!


----------



## kadesma (May 7, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Ma, Costco's cookbook had a similar recipe, with goat cheese.  I gave a copy of the book to a friend, and she made the grapes for a corporate party.  They were a huge hit!  Yum!



That's nice to know Recipes are fun th share with others. Glad your friend made it. They are so good.
Ma


----------

